# Nueva Transition Covert FC



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Con la nueva tecnología C.O.C.K & B.A.L.L.S exclusiva de Transition Bikes!
LoL 





Saludos,


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

En esta si me pueden apuntar en la lista de quien sueñan con tener una de estas.


Y con la tecnología que trae de cock and balls, parece ser sacada de alguna película porno me imagino que va a tener muchos fans.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Se ve MUY bien y, mira Doc! Ya trae ruta para el Reverb Stealth que quieres!

2013 Carbon Covert from Transition Bikes - Pinkbike

Me gusta, respecto a mi bici, tiene de 0.5 a 1 grado de diferencia en la direccion, es mas larga de tubo superior asi que tendria que usar un poste mas corto y debe ser un poco mas estable en zonas chungas, pero mas lenta de reacciones en singletrack.

Si doy el salto evolutivo a darle mas cañon (lo dudo, a los 37 años no es que uno vaya mejorando mucho), esta seria una excelente opcion y a un precio bastante decente (no hay un precio anunciado, pero Transition tiene precios bastante competitivos).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*No les gusta la f.de c. , pero bien que las ven jajaja es broma.*



Warp said:


> Si doy el salto evolutivo a darle mas cañon..............................
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

A mi también me gustó desde que salió. Lo raro es que creo que por primera vez que me gusta más la versión de fibra de carbono que la de aluminio. Aunque tienen el mismo tipo de suspensión trasera, se ve enteramente diferente el linkage de los dos modelos (foto de la de aluminio abajo). Me gusta más como se ve el de la de FC.

Transition me gusta tambien porque tienen muy buen sentido del humor -como Cove- y se esfuerzan por querer ser un "owner/biker focused company"

Desafortunadamente, al contactar a los únicos distribuidores oficiales en el DF, no tienen bicis demo y por lo tanto no hay manera de probar una _antes de_. Es una pena, porque así está en chino, sobre todo con ese largúisimo tubo superior, que hace la geometría muy atractiva pero no apta para todas las anatomías humanas. 

Saludos,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Sin embargo a largo plazo quien sabe .......
> 
> saludos
> the last biker


A largo plazo vamos a tener que pagar mas por una de aluminio que una de carbono. Asi que muy probablemente si.

Esto es como cuando eres casado y ves a una muchacha muy guapa. La ves y te dices "me encantaria pedalear eso", pero sabes que no debes, no puedes, te va a salir muy caro o simplemente no es lo mejor para ti.

A diferencia de estar casado, con las bicis despues se puede cambiar de modelo. Cuando uno esta casado, el modelo probado y que sabes que funciona siempre es superior.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

[QUOTE=Warp;9521901
Esto es como cuando eres casado y ves a una muchacha muy guapa. La ves y te dices "me encantaria pedalear eso", pero sabes que no debes, no puedes, te va a salir muy caro o simplemente no es lo mejor para ti.

A diferencia de estar casado, con las bicis despues se puede cambiar de modelo.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Warp:

Ya que tocas tan interesante tema , yo lo veo un poco diferente , veamos ......si alguien tiene una bici digamos "regular" y tiene la oportunidad de pedalear en otra muy buena o superior ya sea prestada, alquilada o demo , pues adelante ahora es cuando.... se pueden sentir las "diferencias" entre una y otra.

Ahora bien , en tratándose del tema casados , una canita al aire o dos no es malo, a veces es hasta divertido y a veces la canita te sale hasta en las rodadas en bici ja ja ja , solo se vive una vez y muy rápido , ademas vale la pena probar otros modelos para confirmar que escogimos el adecuado a nuestras necesidades jajaja, una golondrina no hace verano..., por otro lado al que le guste andar " testeando otros modelos" tiene que aplicar el dicho aquél " del que se lleva se aguanta .." así que también es proclive a que le apliquen "la misma medicina " ja ja ja que risa me da.

Ja ja ja no se me quita la risa.... las analogías de las bicis con las esposas no son muy prudentes aunque si muy divertidas , siempre que veo la foto de un tipo en la cama abrazando a su bici pienso que es algo muy estúpido , cuando leo esos comentarios de que las bicis son fieles y no reclaman como las esposas también pienso igual , y cuando algún amigo que se compra una bici o componente de alto costo y dice "ojalá y mi esposa no se entere de cuanto me costó..." , yo siempre pienso pobre gue...

Todo con moderación es sano ja ja ja .

Me viene a la mente el acertado comentario de aquel conocido ciclista trepador ,playboy y gígolo llamado Emeterio Amaretto Fajardini Casanova mejor conocido como El Calígula de las subidas y bajadas que al calce decía:

El amor es una cosa esplendorosa.......
Hasta que te cacha tu esposa........

saludos
the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> .
> Esto es como cuando eres casado y ves a una muchacha muy guapa. La ves y te dices "me encantaria pedalear eso", pero sabes que no debes, no puedes,


Hombre casado que no tiene novia... no es de fiar. Bueno, eso es lo que dice el dicho,
no sé si aplica a la bici también.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Serengetijack said:


> Y siguiendo con las analogías entre bicis y mujeres...¿Encuentran algún parecido entre ESTAS curvas y las curvas de esa Transition?


Eh! Qué es una Transition?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mithrandir said:


> Eh! Qué es una Transition?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A ver bikercitos........atención, una Transition es lo que le sucede al prick de un mountain biker machín rin ya sea principiante, intermedio , avanzado o experto cuando comienza a ver las fotos de "bicis sugestivas " que suben el Doctor Serengetijack y su colega el Dr F035.....:blush::blush:

saludos 
the last biker


----------

